# Problema simulando circuito en Multisim 10



## electron10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola.

Pues me marca un error el multisim 10  cuando intento simular con el 4029 al momento que le coloco una señal de reloj ala entrada CP de este cto.

me dice que:

<D_Chip Parser error>
Unrecognized Imput  symbol: cp
error in delay table line 1
error in delay table: 2
error in module  name tc_out
error in reading  module body: tc_out
error in module name 4029b_5__cmos_5v__1



que podra ser?


----------



## electron10 (Nov 17, 2008)

parece que otra persona tambien tuvo el mismo problema miren:

http://forums.ni.com/ni/board/message?board.id=6170&message.id=6052#M6052

alguien puede hacerlo en multisim y probar si es error de este software, o en el arreglo del circuito?

saludos.


----------



## albertodg2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola:
tengo un problema al simular este circuito en multisim 10 , me da un error y no se como resolverlo
adjunto el esquematico en multisim 10
el error es

A simulation error has occurred. Would you like to run the Convergence Assistant to attempt to resolve this problem automatically? 

y cuando ejecuto el Convergence Assistant no entiendo que me quiere decir que pueda modificar
Cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida Gracias


----------



## thaednevol (Mar 1, 2009)

OK, es necesario utilzar esos componentes? Pruebe con otros, por ejemplo, reemplazar el LM358P por LM358H, por lo menos a mí, no me volvió a dar error, y por fa déjame saber si funcionó y si lo solucionaste de otro modo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2009)

No comprendo que es lo que hace tu circuito, pero:
1) El operacional inferior no esta alimentado, si lo estuviera, los pines 8 y 4 (U1B) se encontrarían tachados.
2) Tampoco veo que los divisores resistivos R6/R5, R3/R4 y R1/R2 se encuentren Alimentados
3) Supongo que U1B esta configurado como seguidor de tensión, si este es el caso la pata (-) se encuentra mal conectada


----------



## royer_rc (Mar 5, 2009)

hola tengo una hp tx2532la, con windows vista home premium, y a la hora de instalar multisim 10 lo instala bien, pero al intentar abrirlo muertra 2 errores, Error loading library C:\Program Files\National Instruments\Circuit Design Suite 10.0\Autoroute.dll, ('998')
El área de datos transferida a una llamada del sistema es demasiado pequeña. 

y Error loading library C:\Program Files\National Instruments\Circuit Design Suite 10.0\DDFlink.dll, ('998')
Se realizó un acceso no válido a la ubicación de memoria, lo instale en otra maquina con xp y una con vista y corre bien, no se porque en la mia no corre, ya probe reinstalar pero nada. espero puedan ayudarme. muchas gracias

l


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro, tengo un problema al simular circuitos de radio frecuencia en el multisim 10, no se a que se deba.
¿Si a ustedes les ha pasado algo similar en cualquier simulador podrian decirme el problema?
Agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 4, 2009)

¿Ninguno?
No tiene que ser precisamente en Multisim tambien pudo haberle pasado en algun otro simulador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2009)

Y cual es el problema que has tenido?
No somos adivinos...


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 4, 2009)

Cierto ezavalla no son adivinos, el problema que presento esque verifico con el osciloscopio circuitos sencillos de FM y no me sale nada de frecuencia, solo me aparece el voltaje de la fuente y como me estoy iniciando en radio frecuencia quisiera simular circuitos osciladores de rf como hartley colpitts entre otros y basicamente ese es el problema que tengo que no sale nada en el osciloscopio, si pudieras hecharme una mano te lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## PantroPKL (Feb 23, 2010)

Yo lo acabo de instalar en win 7 y no veo ningunproblema ya intentaste remplazar los archivos, posiblemente esten corruptos..
que tengas un buen dia....


----------



## magb (Feb 25, 2010)

Tu maquina es de 64 bits?


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (May 26, 2013)

Hola gente. Resulta que diseñé un contador ascendente/descendente que cuenta en BCD natural. Ya lo tengo diseñado en papel y lo estoy armando en el multisim 10. El problema es que ni siquiera terminé de armarlo que ya me comienza a tirar error el simulador y luego se cierra (El mensaje que me aparece lo adjunté en una imagen png). Lo vuelvo a abrir de nuevo, me aparece de nuevo el mensaje de error y se vuelve a cerrar.
A continuación adjunto un rar con el circuito, obviamente el circuito está a medias.
Les pido de favor si lo pueden abrir a ver, capaz que a ustedes no les aparece el error que a mi si.

Saludos a tod@s.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2013)

Ummmm , eso me lo hace el Multisim 11 si lo apuro , o sea que probá de darle unos segundos entre que cargaste el archivo y le des al play , y entre que le des al play y acciones botones


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (May 26, 2013)

Muchísimas gracias.
Ahora me pongo a ver y te cuento.
Saludos.


----------

